
Making Chip Packaging Simpler - SemiTom
https://semiengineering.com/making-chip-packaging-simpler/
======
gbrown_
Does this article seem mistitled to anyone else?

~~~
tempguy9999
It'd help if you clarified the ambiguity/incorrectness you perceive. I can't
see any. But very interesting article on a very boring but necessary aspect of
chip tech. By analogy, it's not about AI around your house, but keeping clean
water running. I appreciate this.

~~~
gbrown_
It covers the growing complexity in packaging and concludes some methods may
become more _common_ especially for lower price point products. But it doesn't
lead to any _simplification_.

------
cstrat
I wonder if I was the only person disappointed that this wasn't about potato
chip packaging (crisps).

~~~
frabert
You surely mean Potato Chips! [http://potatosemi.com/](http://potatosemi.com/)
I'd have invested in that company just for the pun honestly

